# New from New Mexico



## Flathead (Jun 30, 2008)

Howdy folks. I'm here for my boys . . . really . . . that's what I tell my wife! She doesn't seem to believe me though /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 

I haven't had trains since I was a kid (well, except the little HO set I run around the Christmas tree). I now have 2 year old twin boys though, and they can't get enough trains. They love every size and shape of trains, so I'm gonna jump in with both feet to keep them happy. I've always liked large scale trains, but never had the place or the budget for them, and this seems like the perfect opportunity to begin. I'm starting out with a small area in the front patio, and we'll see where it goes from there. 

I've been prowling this forum for a little while, and it seems like there is some fantastic knowledge, so I'm looking forward to taking advantage of it. I'll be posting a question about my first layout in the general section, so look for it there! 

thanks, and I look forward to getting some great information here!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Flathead....what? 
4? 
6? 
in-line 8? 
V-8?


----------



## Flathead (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL - V8. My other wallet-thinner is a 1950 Ford.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe Wait till those boys are old enough to watch "Land Before Time," flathead.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

1950 Ford Tudor, owned for over 38 years, Merc crank in V-8, O/D, T/S, duals. 
1950 F-1, V-8, 3 on the floor, duals. 
1949 Willys Wagon, 3/4 race 50 Merc (ported, relieved, 120 over, Offy finned head, Offy 4BBL with 390 CFM Holley, Isky 77B, headers, Mallory), Mustang II front end, Mustang rear, 5-bolts on all 4 corners. 

Until some moron decided "stop signs" were not "mandatory", I restored, maintained and showed Flatheads. 
Did complete engines all the time. 

First two are 6v positive ground, third is 12V neg. 

Stock, mild, hidden (internals only), and really fast ones.....did 'em all.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Flathead! 

Starting out on your patio sounds like a good idea. Should be level and small enough to get you hooked  Oh, and of course it's all for the boys ;-) 

Are you going to go with a starter set? Do you have one in mind yet?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't loose hope for the Mrs! 

At Golding's operating session this spring, I saw something that does not happen in ANY other scale: The wives were sitting around the table pouring over.. get this.. train magazines!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the zoo! Lots of good folks and advice. My wife thinks the railroad is cute; she's amazed by what she calls my "creativity." I just look at things as products of a badly warped mind.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 07/01/2008 10:20 AM
1950 Ford Tudor, owned for over 38 years, Merc crank in V-8, O/D, T/S, duals. 
1950 F-1, V-8, 3 on the floor, duals. 
1949 Willys Wagon, 3/4 race 50 Merc (ported, relieved, 120 over, Offy finned head, Offy 4BBL with 390 CFM Holley, Isky 77B, headers, Mallory), Mustang II front end, Mustang rear, 5-bolts on all 4 corners. 
Until some moron decided "stop signs" were not "mandatory", I restored, maintained and showed Flatheads. 
Did complete engines all the time. 
First two are 6v positive ground, third is 12V neg. 
Stock, mild, hidden (internals only), and really fast ones.....did 'em all. 





Nice! Right now my two toys are the 1950 Fordor (need room for the twins!) and a 1988 Jeep Grand Wagoneer lifted 4" on 33" tires. The Ford has a nicely rebuilt flatty, so I'm trying my best to not mess with the motor for the moment. Right now the seats are out so I can cut the floor out of the rust and stop driving like Fred Flintstone! It's still 6v. I'd love to drop in a Merc crank and a race cam, but I'm really trying to keep my hands out of the motor . . . for now at least. I love the sound of the dual glasspacks as it is, but a nice lopey idle always sounds cool.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 07/01/2008 10:42 AM
Welcome to MLS Flathead! 
Starting out on your patio sounds like a good idea. Should be level and small enough to get you hooked  Oh, and of course it's all for the boys ;-) 
Are you going to go with a starter set? Do you have one in mind yet?




I've been trying to figure out how to start, and have a couple threads started in the beginner section. Right now I'm really leaning toward getting two starter sets, then working up from there.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By Flathead on 06/29/2008 9:58 PM
Howdy folks. I'm here for my boys . . . really . . . that's what I tell my wife! She doesn't seem to believe me though /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0> 
I haven't had trains since I was a kid (well, except the little HO set I run around the Christmas tree). I now have 2 year old twin boys though, and they can't get enough trains. They love every size and shape of trains, so I'm gonna jump in with both feet to keep them happy. I've always liked large scale trains, but never had the place or the budget for them, and this seems like the perfect opportunity to begin. I'm starting out with a small area in the front patio, and we'll see where it goes from there. 
I've been prowling this forum for a little while, and it seems like there is some fantastic knowledge, so I'm looking forward to taking advantage of it. I'll be posting a question about my first layout in the general section, so look for it there! 
thanks, and I look forward to getting some great information here!



Flathead, Welcome to a great hobby, oh and by the way if ou come up with any good excuses to buy more train stuff share the wealth would ya as I have a 3 year old and am running out of lies and in turn i will give you my best and most convincing excuse ever, it worked for me 5 times.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Ben. My standby is "it's for the boys!" It's worked so far for a couple of jeeps (one with the license plate 4mytwns) and a couple of 1950 Ford's so far, and seems to be working pretty well to get the train started. I don't think she buys it, but if I can convince her that I do, she humors me.


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Greetings neighbor! 
Welcome aboard to probably the best forum period! 

...at least you have kids you can blame it on! I just tell people I am still a kid!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey flathead, where in New Mexico? I'm in Placitas just north of Albuquerque and there are quite a bunch of us in ABQ and the surounding area. We belong to the New Mexico Garden Railroaders www.nmgrr.com and always welcome new members. We are a pretty loose club with no rules and most meetings are social gathrings. We have several open houses at member's layouts during the year. If you would like to visit my layout or just have a conversation give me a call, I'm in the book.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS 
From THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, Flathead..... It's a good thing to tell your wife that you're doing it for the boys. She really needs to know that this is the best place to learn about trains. Trains lead to much higher technology and wisdom. Like battery power and radio control. Especially for 2 year olds. Ya' just gotta start 'em young...


----------

